# Goat Island Lighthouse



## SquarePeg (Dec 14, 2021)

Went to NYC this past weekend.  On the way home we detoured for a late lunch in Newport RI and sunset/blue hour at Goat Island Lighthouse.  We lucked out that a completely boring cloudless sky ended up having some great color. We noticed it from the restaurant and scrambled to get out there asap!   It wasn't directly behind the lighthouse but it was still fantastic light and color.    



Goat Island Light at Christmas by SharonCat..., on Flickr



Goat Island Sunset Blue Hour by SharonCat..., on Flickr



Goat Island Sunset Blue Hour by SharonCat..., on Flickr



Sunset Newport by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Dec 14, 2021)

-

Great serie Sharon… delicious!


----------



## Lez325 (Dec 15, 2021)

No2 for me - lovely shot - the Bench adds some perspective 


Les


----------



## Jeff15 (Dec 15, 2021)

Lovely set but number two for me.....


----------



## PJM (Dec 15, 2021)

No 2 for me also.  Great colors in all of them.  Hardly boring.


----------



## Peeb (Dec 15, 2021)

Awesome set!


----------



## stapo49 (Dec 15, 2021)

Great set of images. #2 has it for me. I love the way you have composed it.


----------



## jeffashman (Dec 15, 2021)

That's a wonderful set! I'll add my vote for #2.


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 16, 2021)

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> -
> 
> Great serie Sharon… delicious!





Lez325 said:


> No2 for me - lovely shot - the Bench adds some perspective
> 
> 
> Les





Jeff15 said:


> Lovely set but number two for me.....





PJM said:


> No 2 for me also.  Great colors in all of them.  Hardly boring.





Peeb said:


> Awesome set!





stapo49 said:


> Great set of images. #2 has it for me. I love the way you have composed it.





jeffashman said:


> That's a wonderful set! I'll add my vote for #2.



Thank you to all for your feedback and comments!  Glad you liked the 2nd shot.  I wasn’t sure if the chairs might not be too bright and also facing the “wrong” way as they were facing away from the bridge.  They were facing the sunset as you can see behind the ice rink it was amazing.


----------



## terri (Dec 16, 2021)

#2 is wonderful!   I understand your thinking about their direction, but they captured the light so well, they look great!   The whole set is lovely.   Great shooting!


----------



## ntz (Dec 17, 2021)

very cool images ... first one is the best for me .. imho could look even better with a perspective tool applied


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Dec 17, 2021)

#2 is my pick too. Really nice set. We have been there 3 or 4 times now. Hopefully I can get out and get some pics of something other than family soon😁


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 18, 2021)

terri said:


> #2 is wonderful!   I understand your thinking about their direction, but they captured the light so well, they look great!   The whole set is lovely.   Great shooting!


Thanks Terri much appreciated!



ntz said:


> very cool images ... first one is the best for me .. imho could look even better with a perspective tool applied
> 
> View attachment 251956
> 
> I agree that the shot has some distortion issues.  It was difficult to get a good angle on the front of the lighthouse and still keep the bridge and pretty sunset colors in the frame.  I appreciate the input and it was helpful that you included the screenshot with the sliders but honestly I don't see this as that much of an improvement and now the top antenna of the lighthouse is noticeably leaning.





Dean_Gretsch said:


> #2 is my pick too. Really nice set. We have been there 3 or 4 times now. Hopefully I can get out and get some pics of something other than family soon😁


Thanks - yes Newport is so pretty - especially in winter when the crowds are gone!  Jamestown had quite a lot of holiday lights to see but we were tired from our weekend in NYC and decided to just stop at the lighthouse for a "quick shot".  Of course that didn't happen when we saw this sky!  And when we got to the lighthouse we ran into a cou. ple of people from our New England Photo Sisters group - so we ended up there until well after dark!


----------



## terri (Dec 18, 2021)

SquarePeg said:


> And when we got to the lighthouse we ran into a cou. ple of people from our New England Photo Sisters group - so we ended up there until well after dark


That sounds like so much fun!   A spontaneous photo party!


----------



## Dikkie (Dec 22, 2021)

Awesome shots !
Wonderful colours, subjects and compositions.

More of this.


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 22, 2021)

terri said:


> That sounds like so much fun!   A spontaneous photo party!


It was great fun!  I have to say there is a very supportive and friendly photographer community in New England that has formed vis social media (mostly Instagram but it leaks over into Facebook). I have made several good friendships over the past few years through our little Instagram community and I enjoy the planned and the spontaneous photo meet ups.  


Dikkie said:


> Awesome shots !
> Wonderful colours, subjects and compositions.
> 
> More of this.


Thank you very much!


----------



## slat (Dec 26, 2021)

Nice set. #2 for me also.


----------

